# Anejo..ly crap what an awesome cigar!



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

WOW! Here is my review:
http://www.cigarlive.com/reviewpost/showproduct.php?product=251


----------



## Shelby07 (May 1, 2007)

Oh yeah! One of my car buddies started out at Thompson's. I've been weening him off of their stuff for the past few months. Last night I handed him a Shark at a car meet. He had a grin on his face for as long as that cigar lasted!


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

Killer review, like always, nice pics too!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Rob, that was an awesome review man! Loved the pics - I felt like I was there with you! I have a couple little Anejo beauties sitting and waiting for me to wake them from their slumber... this may temp me to wake them shortly... if I do, I will try to do that review justice! Great stuff as always 

CD


----------



## Chango (Apr 7, 2006)

Really nice review...!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very nice review! Can't wait to try one of those myself.


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Great review Rob! I always enjoy reading your thoughts on the cigars!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

You do some great reviews!!!!!!! Ok i have been seeing this cigar being thrown around here but have NEVER seen one in a B&M or even an internet site. Maybe I haven't been looking hard enough for it. Does anybody know of a place to get these right now?


----------



## bobbyg29-cl (Apr 21, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> You do some great reviews!!!!!!! Ok i have been seeing this cigar being thrown around here but have NEVER seen one in a B&M or even an internet site. Maybe I haven't been looking hard enough for it. Does anybody know of a place to get these right now?


I just stumbled across a couple in a B&M in San Francisco of all places...and they weren't that much above MSRP. I have not seen any since...they are pretty hard to come by!

Occasionally Cbid has them up but the bids get ridiculous:
http://www.cigarbid.com/auction/lot.cfm?lotID=471287


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

Try B&Ms about three weeks before Christmas. That's when they usually come in.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I'll keep a look out. I guess they come out about the same time as the Maduro Hemingway?


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Great review.


----------



## anvil (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice review mate.
I quite like the sharks. I find them a very smooth smoke.


----------



## DanRichmond (Mar 8, 2007)

*Maduro Hemingways*

tx_tuff, you are correct, the maduro hemingways, Between the Lines, and Work of Art Maduros, etc. come in near Christmas time. Can't wait.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks Dan.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Frank, I can't promise anything, but Tampa Sweethearts may have some on hand. They are a retail vendor of the Fuente Family. www.tampasweetheart.com They have a list of rarities and hard to find Fuente, Ashton and Diamond Crown beauties that they will send to you if you call them up. The list is up-to-date as of your call. The trick is, that you must first purchase $25 in order to place an order for their hard-to-find stuff. The phone # is on the site. When ever I order a bundle of Tampa Sweethearts, I ask if any anejo's are in stock... You can also ask directly if they have any anejo's in stock and they will let you know if they do and in what size range/quantities. They do sell for actual retail as well, so they are a resource to check every now and again...

Good luck! 

CD


----------



## guado (Apr 30, 2007)

They only have Anejo 48's in stock right now. That is as of last week when I was in there. 


I am patiently waiting. I won't smoke mine till I have at least a year on them. Only 5 months till the bunch I bought a while back hits a year. I hear they are best around the 3 year mark...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks alot CD I'll keep that for when I have a little extra cash on hand


----------

